# Sweet Sauce



## fatboyz (Apr 5, 2016)

Good afternoon y'all. I am wanting to make a sauce and somethings I'm interested in is limited molasses and something sweet. I have one that is okay, but I want something amazing.

My favorite store bought sauce's are KC Masterpiece (original) or Sweet Baby Ray's (Hickory and Brown Sugar).

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would so greatly appreciate it.

You guys are awesome, love this site!


----------



## joe black (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  You've come to the right place.  This is a great site.  My advice would be to purchase Jeff's rub and sauce recipes on here.  The proceeds go to maintain and support this great site.  When you get your recipes, you can try them as-is or tweak them to your personal taste.  They are really great and the sauce has all of the right tastes and is not so thick like the KC or Baby Rays that you have been using.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2016)

KC-M and Ray's are pretty Molasses forward. I will post some for you to look at...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...

My KC Masterpiece Clone...

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

This is Sweet and Fruity. Substitute Strawberries, Peaches or any fruit in season...

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart     Ripe Blueberries

2 Each      Shallots, Peeled and Sliced

1 Large     Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced

1 TBS        Butter

1 CUP       Balsamic Vinegar

1/2 CUP    Water

1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar

1 TBS        Molasses

1 TBS        Dijon Mustard

6 oz            Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup

6 Each       Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan.  Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.

Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan.  Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.

Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth.  Return the sauce to the sauce pan.  Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning 

with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste.  Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield:  approximately 1 quart.

*  Zesty Apricot Glaze n' Sauce*

1T Veg Oil

1/3C Ketchup

1/4C Fine Diced Onion

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar

1/4C Honey

1T Soy Sauce

1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

1tsp Molasses

1tsp Smoked Paprika or regular

1/2tsp Dry Mustard mix in 1tsp Water, set aside.

1/2tsp Celery Salt

1/2tsp Black or White Pepper

1/4tsp Cayenne or Chipotle

1ea Clove Garlic, minced

12oz Apricot or Peach Preserves*

Place a small pan over low heat and add the 1T Oil.

Add the Onions, Ginger and Garlic. Sweat just until tender and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.

Combine all but the Preserves in a Food Processor.

Puree until just combined. 

Add the Preserves to the Processor and Pulse to combine.

Place all back in the pan you used to sweat the veg and gently simmer to reduce to desired thickness.

Adjust Sweetness and Seasoning, adding Sugar/Vinegar, Salt and Pepper or Cayenne to your Taste.

Makes about 2 1/2 Cups. Store in Refrigerator..

Note*...Just about any Fruit Preserves would work. Pineapple, Peach/Mango, Orange Marmalade, or mix 'em up....JJ


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a great response Chef JJ. Saved for later. Point


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2016)

1967RobG said:


> That's a great response Chef JJ. Saved for later. Point


Thanks for the point. Glad to help...JJ


----------



## fatboyz (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome, Thanks for the tips and I will try these and look up the purchasing tip Joe Black.


----------

